
Google May Have Violated Its Own Paid Link Policy With Chrome Promo Campaign - FluidDjango
http://techcrunch.com/2012/01/02/chrome-sponsored-posts/
======
BiosElement
It's TechCrunch...I wouldn't trust them as far as I could throw them.

